# Are there any night courses to become an accountant?



## Krew Bot (27 May 2008)

Is it possible to study part time at night in a college like U.C.D or D.C.U to become an accountant? It would have to be in the evening as giving up full time employment is not an option for me. I don't hold any qualifications other than my leaving cert so I don't have a great deal of opportunities if I leave my current job. 

Can anyone explain what is the procedure for becoming an accountant in Ireland, such as college courses, exams, duration and cost.


----------



## Cheeus (27 May 2008)

Lots of colleges offer night courses in accountancy. Details here:
[broken link removed]


----------



## Gus2008 (27 May 2008)

I've just completed a 4 year parttime degree in Finance and Accounting with Dublin Business School. They also run ACCA courses so check out their website for details.


----------



## Krew Bot (27 May 2008)

Gus, if you don't mind me asking how much did it cost you each year and in total to get the degree. How many hours and days were you in each week? Realistically, what would a degree like yours enable you to do in the working world? Did you find it hard?


----------



## jeny (27 May 2008)

i do ACCA in DBS, it costs aprox 700 per subject of which there are 13 in total. The most ive been able to sit in one sitting is 2 (due to work and child commitments)

What type of accounting do you want to get into? A finance degree or a qualified accountant?


----------



## Krew Bot (28 May 2008)

Jeny, to be truthful I don't really know. I feel as if I am stuck in a rut and I want to get some kind of degree that will enable me to leave Ireland within five or six years knowing I have a qualification in my back pocket.

Jeny, excuse my ignorance but when you successfully complete all 13 subjects where does that leave you? Does it require further study?

From your experience of those who aren't working mums, how many subjects would the average student do each year and how long would it take them to complete it?

Do you find it tough, dare I say interesting?

How many days and hours are you spending in DBS each week?

Finally, why did you choose DBS surely there must be a cheaper way.


----------



## Gus2008 (28 May 2008)

Hi Krew Bot

The degree costs from €1,800 - €2,800 a year (it gets more expensive as you progress!). You've to study 16 modules, 4 per year and depending on when your lectures are scheduled, you're looking at 6 hours of lectures (1.5 hours each) and at least 2 evenings per week, maybe 3. The course runs from end of September to end of April. 

I chose the degree route because I thought it would give me more options in the long run. I went straight into working fulltime after the Leaving Cert, and I felt I needed a qualification to help me move up the ladder. I wasn't sure if I wanted to be an accountant so going straight into ACCA wouldn't have made sense, and now that I've finished the degree, I'm happy I made the right choice! I'm probably going to do a Masters in Financial Management now, and may do professional exams (ACCA etc.)at a later date. 

By doing a degree, you get exemptions from some of the subjects at ACCA level. But, if accountancy is your goal, then going straight into ACCA makes sense! Having said all that, studying at night is a big commitment so be warned!


----------



## jeny (28 May 2008)

Well i had a degree in business that got me some exemptions in the ACCA. Gus is right in that if you want to go straight into Accounting all the way go straight for aca or acca. If you do a finance degree you may feel you want to get the Qualification at the end which involves going and getting the exams anyway, so just cut out the Degree would be my opinion, but everyone is different.

The MAX you can do it 4 exams in 1 sitting and this would be extremely tough, as i only do 2 subjects im in college 2 nights a week and every weekend for 1 day sometimes 2 full days. Imagine that doing 4 subjects!!! Look on the DBS website they have timetables up, to get an idea of how many night p.w you would be in. The F1-3 are easier than the rest for you woulc prob so 1-4 in 1 sitting then they get more difficult. and the P1-7 im starting to August so have no idea but ive heard there tough!

Its not cheaper anywhere else, its a private course so where you do it it up to yourself, i choose DBS as i wanted to do TAX there as she is the most woderful teacher i have ever had in my life. Truly amazing, and made me LOVE tax (if that doesnt sound strange). Also DBS has cheap parking! 

I find it interesting! Im looking forward to starting my new job in 2 weeks which is in practice. I looked at industry, it seems to be where the big money is, but if you start there, its very hard to go to practice so it depends on what your looking for. Id like to start in parctice and see if i have a flare for any specific area.

You do your 14 exams in ACCA and you need 3 years Signed off experience (but you can and probably should do this while you study it makes classes easier and you get qualified quicker)

I have been doing ACCA for 2 years, and have no experience so it will take me 3 more years to fully qualify. If i could go back i would have started in a finance job from the beginning and i would have only 1 year left!

Sorry if thats very long winded¬!


----------



## Krew Bot (4 Jun 2008)

Jeny and Gus, thanks for the information. 

Would I be stupid to consider this, as I didn't do accounting for the leaving cert so I have no experience since the limited book keeping elements of business studies in my junior cert.

Have you guys been able to claim any tax back?


----------



## JJ1982 (4 Jun 2008)

To the OP,

. This is the website for an accounting technician qualification. I would advise anyone to do this course as it is a very good starter course for an accounting qualification. It is both a stand alone qualification and also gives exemptions to CPA exams and other bodies exams. The course covers accounting, tax, law and a little bit of IT and management. In Cork these courses cost about 110 per subject, a lot cheaper than the degree if its cost that concerns you.


----------



## Gus2008 (4 Jun 2008)

Krew Bot

I didn't do accounting for the Leaving Cert, and struggled with Ord Level Maths! So no, it doesn't matter. The degree programme I did went back to basics on these subjects. I'm not sure what the story is with the ACCA or IATI courses, but I think it's probably the same idea.


----------

